# Cream gravy (yellow)?



## giggler

When I was in school in the '80's there was this strange place called The Stallion. They made Chicken Fried Steak, with the most Electric Yellow Gravy on top.

I have found the beef cutlets,(will serve with mashed potatos and peas), also wilted salad with 1000 island all on the same Hot Plate...

but the strange Yellow Cream Gravy eludes me.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Addie

giggler said:


> When I was in school in the '80's there was this strange place called The Stallion. They made Chicken Fried Steak, with the most Electric Yellow Gravy on top.
> 
> I have found the beef cutlets,(will serve with mashed potatoes and peas), also wilted salad with 1000 island all on the same Hot Plate...
> 
> but the strange Yellow Cream Gravy eludes me.
> 
> Thanks, Eric Austin TX.



Could they have been putting yellow food coloring in your basic Bechamel Sauce. I know it is a favorite sauce of the South. I used to get FF smothered in it. Every so often I still do it for my kids. 

When I was making gravy for beef dishes, I always used to pan dripping to make a pan gravy. 

Any chances you can find out if they are still in business and call them to ask them?


----------



## powerplantop

Like this? Chicken fried steak with yellow gravy, mashed potatoes & corn fritters - Picture of Hill's Cafe, Austin - TripAdvisor


----------



## Addie

powerplantop said:


> Like this? Chicken fried steak with yellow gravy, mashed potatoes & corn fritters - Picture of Hill's Cafe, Austin - TripAdvisor



Looks like  you found it. Any idea of how it is made? Looks interesting.


----------



## Rocklobster

mustard? Tumeric??


----------



## buckytom

the cream gravy may have started with an oil that is steeped with achiote (annato seed).

i'm not sure if the stallion is in texas, especially if it's close to the mexican border, but it follows to do this in that regions cooking.


----------



## powerplantop

Addie said:


> Looks like  you found it. Any idea of how it is made? Looks interesting.



Powdered mix, resturant supply version of this: Perfect Chicken Gravy Recipe | McCormick

Or they use fake butter:

2 Tbsp I Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter 
2 Tbsp All purpose flour
1/4 cup of drippings from cooking a turkey or chicken
3/4 cup chicken or turkey broth

It makes a yellow gravy


----------



## buckytom

not as electric yellow that achiote would create.

but you're probably right as it was a restaurant. a "strange" one at that.


----------



## powerplantop

buckytom said:


> a "strange" one at that.



Hey! 

That reminded me I needed to change my avatar.


----------



## giggler

Yea PPO! That's the stuff!

I forgot that Hill's Cafe may have coppied it. Hill's is still in Biz, though they had a fire and were closed for nearly a year. The owner is an older radio personality and would have eaten at the Stallion which is long gone.

I made this supper for my drunk buddies last night durring the game with Tyson frozen patties, mashed potatos and peas, with a pkg of Pioneer Peppered Cream Gravy and a chopped sallad and yeast roll!This was a Huge Hit. All I need now is a Plastic Beer Pitchure and some mugs and we'll be set.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Addie

giggler said:


> Yea PPO! That's the stuff!
> 
> I forgot that Hill's Cafe may have coppied it. Hill's is still in Biz, though they had a fire and were closed for nearly a year. The owner is an older radio personality and would have eaten at the Stallion which is long gone.
> 
> I made this supper for my drunk buddies last night durring the game with Tyson frozen patties, mashed potatos and peas, with a pkg of Pioneer Peppered Cream Gravy and a chopped sallad and yeast roll!This was a Huge Hit. All I need now is a Plastic Beer Pitchure and some mugs and we'll be set.
> 
> Eric, Austin TX.



See if they will share the recipe with you. The worst that can happen is they will say no.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take your basic white béchamel sauce and add a pinch of turmeric. That should do it.


----------

